# Things To Do In Birmingham



## Yelkcub (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm here all day. Can't leave until I drive my sister back to London after 5.

Anything to see?


----------



## 8115 (Aug 9, 2013)

The Back to back museum.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 9, 2013)

Whereabouts are you?


----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 9, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Whereabouts are you?


Currently at The Bull Ring. Can drive out and about though


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 9, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> Currently at The Bull Ring. Can drive out and about though


 
If you fancy a nice walk there's Sutton Park to the north, or the Lickey Hills to the south. Plenty of decent pubs in the centre, but as you're driving I guess they're not so much of a draw. Maybe have a wander around Gas St basin/Symphony Hall, lots of nice waterside cafes and such.

If art is your thing there's also the main gallery off Victoria Square, or the Ikon gallery at Brindley Place.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2013)

Ikon gallery is great ^^^ and the Victorian Art Gallery/Museum? nearby


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 9, 2013)

I second the main art gallery - had a nice wander there recently.  And Gas St Basin too.


----------



## aqua (Aug 9, 2013)

I can't believe no one has suggested meeting for a beer  what's happened to everyone! (I'm at work btw or I would! though I know you're driving)

are you after food too? Cafe Opus has just opened at the Ikon and is getting rave reviews


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 9, 2013)

I guess I could pop into town for a pint if you fancy it Yelkcub?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2013)

aqua said:


> I can't believe no one has suggested meeting for a beer  what's happened to everyone! (I'm at work btw or I would! though I know you're driving)
> 
> are you after food too? Cafe Opus has just opened at the Ikon and is getting rave reviews


 I would have, but I'm over 120 miles away tbf


----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 9, 2013)

On just back online after 2 hours in the museum/gallery. Just waiting on a pizza and then have a bit of work to do.

beesonthewhatnow - would have been up for that while ago, but watching me send emails/make phone calls would be pretty dull. Thank you though - next time!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 9, 2013)

No worries


----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 9, 2013)

I'd recommend that museum/gallery btw, it's gooood! Especially the George Caitlin Native Indian stuff!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> I'd recommend that museum/gallery btw, it's gooood! Especially the George Caitlin Native Indian stuff!


 they had the George Caitlin stuff at the National Portrait gallery a few months ago - excellent stuff


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 9, 2013)

marty21 said:


> they had the George Caitlin stuff at the National Portrait gallery a few months ago - excellent stuff


 
Yes, I went to see that - very interesting.

Was just lurking on this thread as I am from Birmingham, good suggestions for visits. I used to work at the Ikon gallery but in the old building, before they moved to Oozells Street.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2013)

blossie33 said:


> Yes, I went to see that - very interesting.
> 
> Was just lurking on this thread as I am from Birmingham, good suggestions for visits. I used to work at the Ikon gallery but in the old building, before they moved to Oozells Street.


 I've got loads of family up there so go up for family stuff occasionally - Irish Families are massive  had a weekend there last year - we didn't tell the cousins we were going up - I was terrified I might run into them managed to avoid them - we had a wander around the Jewelry Quarter as well which was excellent too


----------

